# Funchal the Capital of Madeira Island



## NewTomorrow (Dec 12, 2007)

1º












2º









3º









4º









5º









6º









7º









8º









9º









10º









11º









12º









13º









14º









15º









16º









17º








(Santo Antonio the place Cristiano Ronaldo born )


----------



## NewTomorrow (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## NewTomorrow (Dec 12, 2007)

The Old Town


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Beautiful!! Very nice pics.


----------



## NewTomorrow (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## NewTomorrow (Dec 12, 2007)

Vagrante EX Beatles boat


----------



## NewTomorrow (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

Totally incredible! I never knew Funchal was so big?! Love it!


----------



## NewTomorrow (Dec 12, 2007)

dubart said:


> Totally incredible! I never knew Funchal was so big?! Love it!



76 Km2 

103 962 people living in Funchal


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

NewTomorrow said:


> 15º


Great photos, I'm making this post from the computer in the reception of the Savoy Hotel (the pink building in this photo), i'm staying at the Royal Savoy apartments which is the smaller pink building between the hotel and the sea. I was swimming in the ocean at 0830 this morning!

I've been taking photos myself and i'll post a thread when I return to the UK. kay:


----------



## Maxx☢Power (Nov 16, 2005)

A lot bigger than I thought. A lovely city either way.


----------



## NewTomorrow (Dec 12, 2007)

Jonesy55 said:


> Great photos, I'm making this post from the computer in the reception of the Savoy Hotel (the pink building in this photo), i'm staying at the Royal Savoy apartments which is the smaller pink building between the hotel and the sea. I was swimming in the ocean at 0830 this morning!
> 
> I've been taking photos myself and i'll post a thread when I return to the UK. kay:


Cristiano Ronaldo received the golden shows yesterday in the Savoy Classic



Royal Savoy




















Savoy Classic


----------



## NewTomorrow (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

Funchal is the city of Cristiano Ronaldo.. a great player who was born in a large and beautiful city as Funchal and a great country with mostly great people as Portugal


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

NewTomorrow said:


> Cristiano Ronaldo received the golden shows yesterday in the Savoy Classic


Yes, he used the swimming pool at the Royal Savoy and also swam in the sea, I have photos which will appear on my thread. kay:


----------



## NewTomorrow (Dec 12, 2007)

Jonesy55 said:


> Yes, he used the swimming pool at the Royal Savoy and also swam in the sea, I have photos which will appear on my thread. kay:


in the sea










in the pool Royal Savoy


----------



## Tico_ES (Nov 19, 2007)

I really like its aiport


----------



## NewTomorrow (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## NewTomorrow (Dec 12, 2007)

The largest Firework in the World


----------



## Vrachar (Jun 17, 2005)

Great pics NewTomorrow. :applause: Thank you for sharing. :cheers:


----------

